# My "R" Story Is Up



## vict0ria_b (Mar 10, 2011)

For those to wanted to see I have post my "R" story. I didn't really go into mine and my husbands day to day life and what happened between us but more or less what helped me though the separation and how I believe I was able to make it work when it was all said and done. 

If anyone has any questions on things that happen between the two of us during that time please feel free to ask. I have nothing to hide and I hope some of the material I posted you will find helpful. 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/reconciliation-stories/25555-how-i-got-my-happily-ever-after.html#post321204


----------

